
Fail Series: Doing Too Much - with Scott Gerber - napionder
http://mixergy.com/scott-gerber-fail-seriesinterview/
======
michaelalexis
Hey, so you don't want to fail right? Learning from the mistakes of others is
cheaper and less stressful than making those mistakes ourselves. In this
Mixergy interview, Scott Gerber shares:

1) how to bounce back after hitting rock bottom 2) how to provide a service
people actually want to pay you for 3) how to get started without moving in
with your parents

